# Up to date central london cafe tip



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi knowing how fast things can change in a cafe... Passionate barrista moves and coffee standard drops (I have recently had two v v average trips to Ace Hotel which I previously loved)... I have a friend going to central London today... Where should he go for coffee? Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you like trendy light roasts then try Ace Hotel, it's just round the corner from Ace Hotel.

Otherwise Curator's Coffee Studio, Prufrock, Dose etc


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Download the London's Best Coffee App btw, it's pretty reliable. They also have a normal website too now: http://londonsbestcoffee.com/


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> If you like trendy light roasts then try Ace Hotel' date=' it's just round the corner from Ace Hotel. Otherwise Curator's Coffee Studio, Prufrock, Dose etc[/quote']
> 
> Thanks - are there really 2 places called ace hotel near each other?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you know how this compares to the UK coffee map app? I have that one - is it worth buying the other? Also, the problem with the map for central London is there can be 5 places within 2 blocks - which do u chose?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nod said:


> Thanks - are there really 2 places called ace hotel near each other?


Haha, I meant try Craft Coffee. Too early.

The London one tells you a bit about the cafe, what beans they use etc which i used to decide which one was worth checking out.

I haven't used the UK one but the London one is really good. If you've got a smartphone you could probably just use the website and not bother with the app.

Kaffeine, Mother's Milk good too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Download the London's Best Coffee App btw, it's pretty reliable. They also have a normal website too now: http://londonsbestcoffee.com/


100% agree, the app is great.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all - I have downloaded the app and it looks great. I'll pass on the tips. I completely agree about craft coffee near ace hotel. I went there last week - in London for work - it was v v good. Delicious flat white v well made.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If in Soho/Holborn area I'd try out Speakeasy, The Espresso Room (one of my absolute favourites), Holborn Grind, Workshop and Mothers Milk.


----------

